# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Sexing Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'

## Michael

How old do my _Dendrobates tinctorius_ 'Azureus' need to be before I can try and sex them?  With the exception of one ( the runt) I have four that have grown tremendously and they seem to be pairing off by themselves in the 55 gallon.  Two on one side and two across the pond on the other.  They do go back and forth but I have noticed this tendency to take sides.

The runt has been moved to his/her own tank so is no longer on play in the dynamics of the 55.

----------


## wesleybrouwer

You know for 100% sure when you see/hear the male call and the female lay eggs.
However, you can make a guess looking at posture and toes.

----------


## Michael

Do you know of any reference pictures or links that show the differences?

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Male to the right, female to the left.
You see the toe pads of the male are bigger then those of the female.

Also, females tend to become fatter when they mature, mostly because of the eggs though,
I am no tinctorius expert, but i believe there are more features you can look for to sex.
But then again, nothing is 100% sure untill you see them call or lay eggs

----------


## Michael

Thanks for the image.  I can definitely see the toe pad size difference.

----------

